# Pork Tenderloin



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, this is half recipe, half question. 

I bought a pork tenderloin for the second time. This one is pre-marinated (I wanna say it's Hormel, not sure tho) with a honey mustard marinade. I plan to make it the same as in the example that follows:

The last one I made, I marinated in a lemon garlic and cracked pepper marinade. Than put it in the oven at 200* for about 2 hours. The internal temp got to 150* and I pulled it out and let it sit for about 7-10 mins. I never re-checked the temp as I was instructed to do (shame on me). Since my GF fell asleep before it was done, I just cut a little piece off the end for myself and wrapped the rest up.

My plan was after cooking in the oven to cut into medalions, pan sear and serve over rice. When I cut the tenderloins up (the next day), I saw that the middle was considerably pink. Problem was solved when pan seared, but I am still wondering if I did something wrong when I put it in the oven. 

I cooked in long and low to avoid drying it out, but it came out pink. I have always been told pork needs to be cooked till the pink is out or it's dangerous. Either way, they'll end up getting pan seared before serving, but I was wondering about it anyway. Can anyone help me?


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Did you roast it in a convection or conventional oven? A conventional oven won't distribute the heat as evenly.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with pink pork. It used to be a problem when people fed their pigs all sorts of scraps but now with standarized feeding, at most pork farms, pork is pretty harmless. Trichinosis has pretty much been eradicated from the pork supply, though every once in a while you see a case pop up. I usually cook pork loin and tenderloin to medium or MW at the most. Any further and it will be dry.


----------



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't say for sure cause it was done while we were watching a friends apt., in his oven. 

I know they are all grain fed and no longer slop fed so That part was clear. Okay, That answers my question than. I don't have to worry if it's still pink, as long as it get's to 150-155*.:bounce:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I've made these also. Just follow the baking instructions on the package (be sure your oven is calibrated) and it should be fine.

They are great on the grill too! But we've had so much snow here lately, it may be August before our grill is accessible


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've cooked those quite a few times. I agree with bubbamom.......they are awesome on the grill! Sometimes I cut them in medallions and grill them on the electric indoor grill. This works but the smoky flavor is what makes them so good, IMO! 

When I followed their directions, mine was a bit pink in the middle as well. I just cooked it a little longer. I haven't tried to eat it pink......the thought of that just turns my stomach. I know now it isn't as dangerous as it was when we were kids but in reality, we don't always know where the meat comes from or how the hogs were cared for before being butchered. I just don't take any chances.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I have had pork come out with a little pink, especially when marinaded, I go by the themometer. 150-160. Most commercial meats are pretty safe nowa days...... well at least until they send out the recall notice.....LOL


----------



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think the only way I'll eat these would be oven baked and than pan seared. Maybe once I get a place of my own and have a charcoal grill (cause I hate my parents propane one) I'll try grilling them.


Thanks everyone!


----------

